# new class



## hong kong fooey (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey I just started training in TANG SOO DO! I praticed TAE KWON DO for about 4 years and wanted to learn somthing different. I really like the class. havent really learned any forms yet but it's coming


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 15, 2008)

Have fun HKP


----------



## Drac (Jul 15, 2008)

hong kong fooey said:


> I really like the class. havent really learned any forms yet but it's coming


 
Don't be impatient...


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 15, 2008)

Happy to hear you are injoying your new art.
May I ask why you changed systems?


----------



## JoeW (Jul 15, 2008)

good luck and have fun.


----------

